

Wrote a book, it was published today: Loyalty 3.0 - rajatrocks
http://loyalty30.com/

======
rajatrocks
Hi all - long-time reader, infrequent poster. McGraw-Hill published my first
book today - "Loyalty 3.0: How to Revolutionize Customer and Employee
Engagement with Big Data and Gamification"

The basic premise is that we've all become "walking data generators", and
smart companies can take that data and use it to motivate better performance -
just like video game designers have done for 40 years:
[http://loyalty30.com/resources/why-did-gamification-come-
vid...](http://loyalty30.com/resources/why-did-gamification-come-video-games)

If you get a chance to read it, I'd love to hear what you think.

People I really respect have said some nice things, including:

"Loyalty 3.0 is filled with major insights, and does a brilliant job of
grounding the reader in fundamental concepts around motivation, big data, and
gamification - building on these concepts through real-world case studies that
bring the combinations to life – and finishing with actionable ideas and next
steps that enable you to test and operationalize these ideas in your own
workplace and personal life." \- Brad Smith, President & CEO, Intuit

"A fascinating insight into how companies are exploiting big data." \- Mark
Read, CEO, WPP Digital

"Rajat Paharia comprehensively explains how to create loyalty in the modern
world full of data and connectivity. If you want to learn how to motivate and
inspire employees, you must read this book.” \- Dave Kerpen, New York Times
bestselling author of Likeable Social Media and Likeable Business

“Rajat pioneered the business use of big data and game mechanics to transform
the customer experience. A decade before anyone else, he saw that the same
techniques that video game designers had used for years — fast feedback,
badges, competition, goals, and leveling up — were also incredibly powerful
for motivating behavior outside of games, and an industry was born. This book
shares his secrets." \- Clara Shih, CEO, Hearsay Social, author of The
Facebook Era, and Board Member at Starbucks

"Relationships are the single greatest asset for all organizations.
Relationships with customers, relationships with employees, relationships with
partners. In Loyalty 3.0, Rajat Paharia reveals the new science of
relationship building through big data and gamification." \- Tim Brown, CEO,
IDEO

“In this powerful and groundbreaking book, Rajat Paharia clearly demonstrates
how big data, motivation, and gamification can be utilized to create true
engagement and loyalty. We believe Loyalty 3.0 will be a game changer for our
associates and guests.” \- Ray Bennett, Chief Lodging Services Officer at
Marriott International

